# 522 questions



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a 522 receiver...I would like to know if i can record pay perview movies. 

How can i control which tv system will record something...from the master tv?... lets say im on tv1 and i want to record something on tv2..where is the setting for this option. 

Lets say i have something recording on tv1 and i want to watch something else at the same time on tv1...how do i do that? THIS MANUAL SUCKS!

Thanks for all you help!

Jay


----------



## jays4it2 (Jun 8, 2004)

*OK..I found out that i can record pay preview...so dont bother with that one!!
Thanks*


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Look for the "Record Plus" menu option. I don't remember exactly how it works, but you can set it so that it either automatically records to TV1 or TV2, whichever you set it to, or it will prompt you to use either TV1 or TV2.

This is a feature that was added recently. I don't know how often they revise the manuals, but that could be why it's not in it.


----------



## jays4it2 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll try that! Thanks! Have you hooked up your computer to the 522 yet? If so what all are you able to do? The installer said the 522 is capable of hooking up to my computer...by USB!
Thanks,


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

jays4it2 said:


> ... The installer said the 522 is capable of hooking up to my computer...by USB!
> Thanks,


The installer is wrong. Period.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

jays4it2 said:


> Have you hooked up your computer to the 522 yet? If so what all are you able to do?


 I answered you in your other thread....


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

I am about to order dish but i need to know if i can run the 522 and the 811 HDTV on a single tv.

basically i want a hd tuner and a dvr, but theyre not offered to me in one box. 
if so, will i be able to use PIP? thanks guys, the 1800 techs dont seem to know.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

If you mean your TV's PIP, the answer is probably - not knowing your TV, I certainly can't say for sure. The relevant datum is that satellite receivers look to the TV more or less as if they were VCRs or DVD players, so on that basis, hook up as many as you want. HD is the trick of course - I've not heard of anything that will PIP while in HD mode.

Finally, if you want an HD PVR, that's a 921. As much as I b*tch about the horrible software (which it is), mine works OK - probably because I don't try to use the OTA tuner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

wow, a thousand bucks (www.dishnetwork.com)? hmm, gonna have to rethink that one. the 811 box is only 5$/month lease from SBC DISH (plus $10 for HD programming). theres no way that comes close to a grand.

does anyone else sell this cheaper?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

No. In fact, 921's have been going for MORE than retail due to scarcity. If you want to record HD content digitally, it's your only option. If you don't care about DVRing the HD content, then 522+811 is the way to go for sure.


----------

